# Betta and Mystery snail?



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi everyone
I have a 5 gallon with a male halfmoon betta. I was wondering if I could have asnail with him. Also if a bottom feeder would be a good option. Thanks!


----------



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

I kept mystery snails with my betta fish in the past without a problem, they pretty much just ignored each other. Just keep in mind that snails have their own care needs. It's not difficult, just something to keep in mind if you've never kept one.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks. Are there any catfish/ sucker fish things that could go in a 5 gallon with my betta? Also windering if there was a small shrimo I could put in as well. Is i couldnt do snails or shrimo or suckers/bottom feeders, could I add a few neon tetras?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Depending on what type of catfish or sucker you get They may get larger than what your tank will hold. Plus they could attack your betta. Some cats and suckers are very aggressive. 
With a 5 .5 gal. tank you may not have room for a shoal of neon (8-10). 
And unless the tank is heavily planted neon Tetra and your betta may not get along. Now people here have never had a problem with them but, I have seen them attack a betta and start tearing fins because they didn't have good coverage to hid in.
As far as mystery snails I have 6 in my 5.5 gal. They need 1/4 gallon of water space per snail. The have food needs of green algae or algae wafers. They also eat plant waste and will dig in the substrate to find more food. Water temp. and parameters are the same for them as for the plants and betta. very easy to keep and fun to watch.


----------



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

I've kept Otocinclus Catfish in a community tank with bettas before as well as cory catfish without problems. My pleco was a little too much for my betta though and they can get big fast so I don't recommend them for anything smaller than 20 gallons unless you have some kind of trade in plan with your local pet shop.

I've kept ghost shrimp as well to clean up and it went okay, the betta picked at them sometimes but they just darted away. Some people really like cherry shrimp, but I don't have any personal experience with them.

My personal favorite are snails. Mystery snails have always done well for me and I loved watching them cruise around. I've never owned nerite snails but I've heard great things about them too and they come in some neat patterns.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

I would like to have a otos catfish, but a lot of sites said that they need at least 30 gallons, and a shoal of ten. other sites said the opposite. If I can't get a otos, then I am going to get either ghost or cherry shrimp. If I do go with the shrimp, how many should I put in the tank?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Any where from 8-10. Shrimp like safety in numbers. And a lot of low plants to hid in. Be ware not enough cover will be a betta snack.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Old Dog 59 said:


> Any where from 8-10. Shrimp like safety in numbers. And a lot of low plants to hid in. Be ware not enough cover will be a betta snack.


Do I need to put something over my filter intake so they don't get sucked in? Cab I do cherry shrimp instead, or will they be more attractive for a betta to eat them? Thanks for taking your time on this btw, I appreciate it


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Will a otos fit in a 5 gal with a betta? Pretty sure that will be overstocking, just wanted to check tho


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

No they will not. You would need at the very least a 30 gallon to handle the shoal.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IME and IMO, a five is too small for anything but a Betta and one Mystery Snail. More Mystery Snails are fine if you are an experienced enough keeper to recognize if things are going south for the snails. And you must supplement feed; especially calcium. And they not only do not eat poop, they create a great deal of it so frequent water changes with substrate vacuum are a must.

Shrimp are inappropriate unless the tank is at least two months past cycling and so heavily planted you cannot see your Betta by just glancing at the tank. Shrimp are extremely sensitive to parameter changes so frequent, small water changes are most important; without enough planting they will stress and become compromised. I know, people will give testimony they are doing so but you should be able to brag you've had shrimp in an inappropriate habitat for years; not just a few weeks or a month or two.

The only other fish that would work in a five require specialized care and live and frozen food. No shoaling variety will work if kept in a proper shoal of at least six. Also keep in mind a five gallon tank only holds a bit over three gallons of water once you account for decor, substrate and equipment.

I always advise a back-up plan whenever one is considering tank mates. Even Mystery Snails can have there eye stalks removed by an overly aggressive Betta. There are plenty of post about it on this Forum or if one Googles.

Finally, tank makes are for us; not the Betta. They remain healthy and active without them. If you really want tank mates other than a Mystery Snail, go up to at least a 10 gallon.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

I am getting some shrimp. Thanks for your help


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Make sure to let us know what kind. I enjoy my Red Sakura shrimp immensely.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

If your concerned about the intake of the filter you could always put a light wrap of sponge over the strainer. The color of the shrimp doesn't really matter. It's having enough plants and hides for them to get away from the betta. And depending on how the betta reacts to them as tank mates, Some betta will leave them alone, some betta will live a peaceful life with them. Depends on the betta. As for the shrimp it depends on if the betta really wants a snack.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

I am wanting to get red cherry shrimp or ghost ( I'd prefer cherry so I can see them better) How big do red sakura shrimp get?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Red Sakura, Orange Sakura, etc., are darker than regular Neos like RCS.

Can you post a photo of your tank? Might be able to tell if it's as appropriate a habitat for shrimp as it is for a Betta. The things I said about shrimp in Post #11 were to ensure your success. And if you follow those rules, i.e., cycled, mature tank, etc., you will enjoy keeping shrimp for years.

As I said, if you are successful you will really enjoy them. One of my favorite tanks was shrimp-only. I never realized how incredibly active and acrobatic they are until I kept a species-only tank. Doesn't mean I won't still have them in my Betta-base community tanks, though. 

Below are links to two articles I think you will find interesting..

Shrimp Keeping - Nanocaridina

Know your TDS (Total Dissolved Solids).High TDS prevents invert molting because it causes the carapace to become unnaturally hard. If you see shrimp darting backwards check your TDS. You can find TDS meters almost anywhere but I bought mine on eBay.
TDS 101 for the Freshwater Aquarium | ShrimpFever


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

As usual @RussellTheShihTzu has offered some great advise.

Looking at your other thread I don't think you're planted enough.
IMO you need a lot more carpeting plants and foreground plants. 
I have a variety of Neocardina Shrimp and mine love
- Cladophora Aegagrophila (Marimo Balls)
- Eleocharis Acicularis
- Eleocharis Parvula
- Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis
- Staurogyne Repens (regular cutting required to keep small and bushy)

Here is one of my shrimp jars, usually stays on the windowsill with no additional tech (no light, filter or heater) and typically it is planted different to what I listed, but this for me is the minimal level of planting for shrimp


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you guys! Not sure if im going to do shrimp... Needs to be "heavily planted" which im not sure I want. I am goimg to get a snail though. If i get a snail and then I decide i want shrimp when my tank has matured, can i have both? Note** i think by betta is not fully grown yet, and he has never flared and swims pretty slow, so I dont think he would try to eat the shrimp.

Picture of my tank currently


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Depends on your betta. I've kept nerite snails with both of mine, but both bettas have constantly nipped at their antennae, so they stay short. The snails seem fine besides that, but I still feel a little bad haha. Mine would definitely find a way to eat all the shrimp if I put them in there.
Not all bettas will like tank mates, and unfortunately the only way to find out is to put some in there. If your betta is too aggressive, then take them out haha.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Rames27 said:


> Thank you guys! Not sure if im going to do shrimp... Needs to be "heavily planted" which im not sure I want. I am goimg to get a snail though. If i get a snail and then I decide i want shrimp when my tank has matured, can i have both? Note** i think by betta is not fully grown yet, and he has never flared and swims pretty slow, so I dont think he would try to eat the shrimp.
> 
> Picture of my tank currently


Yes you can have both Shrimp and Snails but it will depend on the temperament of your fish. 
Of my 4 permanent fish I keep RCS and Amano with Three. All 4 have had a snail of some description
Kojin doesn't like to share so he is on his own in a 8G Palace


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

can I get 5 small rasboras/ endlers in my 5 gal with betta (Steven)?


----------

